# what kind of flower is this?



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks to those that helped me with the last flower I needed help with. Can anyone tell me what kind of flower this one is? The bees seem to enjoy it this time of year. Thanks, juzzer


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

This is Liatris spicata or Blazing Star. It's a North American native to eastern and central states. The bees seem to like it as much as we do.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

jbraun said:


> This is Liatris spicata or Blazing Star. It's a North American native to eastern and central states. The bees seem to like it as much as we do.


My garden is full of those and I have not seen any honeybees on them. I see many natives bees hitting them hard. I planted for my honeybees though.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Liatris spicata is right.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. My mom saw them and wasn't sure it were bumbles or honeybees on the flowers she saw.....they ended up being bumbles. I guess I need to educate her more on the differences. She did purchase some recently for planting and I am eager to get some in the ground as well since they are so cool looking, whether the honeybees will enjoy them or not. It looks like a blossom that would offer something to honeybees. juzzer


----------

